# wood burning stove ban?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was about to get my woodburning stove checked out and start using it finally but now I think I'll hold off.... How many out there use one?

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33102950&ni...first-wood-burning-ban-hearing&s_cid=queue-23


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Of all the things we are allowed to pump into the air, they crack down on wood smoke??? Really? Seems like an easy and rediculous target considering all the other steady streams of pollutants flowing freely into the atmosphere. A handful of people in a handful of rural communities heating their homes the old fashioned way certainly wouldn't top my list of air quality concerns but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Your typical wood burning stove emits 2 to 7.5 grams per hour of emissions, while a car emits 300 g/hr in the summer and 400 g/hr in the winter. Even considering that you burn your stove for say 20 hours a day, that's still only 40-140 grams a day. You'll blow that out of the water in a diesel truck.

This wood burning stove thing is a smoke screen (no pun intended) for Governor Herbert's other energy initiatives, including this:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=151&sid=30168409


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

So can you still burn coal? With this ban.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Your typical wood burning stove emits 2 to 7.5 grams per hour of emissions, while a car emits 300 g/hr in the summer and 400 g/hr in the winter. Even considering that you burn your stove for say 20 hours a day, that's still only 40-140 grams a day. You'll blow that out of the water in a diesel truck.
> 
> This wood burning stove thing is a smoke screen (no pun intended) for Governor Herbert's other energy initiatives, including this:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=151&sid=30168409


I don't know, but I've been to a few events lately where the speakers say more like this, "One fireplace can emit as much particulate pollution as 90 SUVs and the pollution from one wood-burning stove is equivalent to the amount emitted from 3,000 gas stoves."

http://www.kutv.com/news/features/g...-Utah-39-s-lousy-air-65584.shtml#.VLlJQ2p0z9Q


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All you need to do is to go to a area that does not have restrictions on wood or coal burning stoves to see the problems that they create. In a valley where the air can get trapped you will see a smoky haze from one end of it to the other and when you go outside all you can smell is wood smoke. 

Now I have myself burnt a lot of wood in a home heating stove but in a highly populated area that already may have problems with the air they need to do something.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> Your typical wood burning stove emits 2 to 7.5 grams per hour of emissions, while a car emits 300 g/hr in the summer and 400 g/hr in the winter. Even considering that you burn your stove for say 20 hours a day, that's still only 40-140 grams a day. You'll blow that out of the water in a diesel truck.
> 
> This wood burning stove thing is a smoke screen (no pun intended) for Governor Herbert's other energy initiatives, including this:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=151&sid=30168409


Your're on the high end for emissions. The vast majority of wood stoves put out 5.0 g/hr or less. 20% of the stoves on the EPA sheet put out less than 2.0 g/hr and some are below 1 g/hr.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Jedidiah said:


> This wood burning stove thing is a smoke screen (no pun intended) for Governor Herbert's other energy initiatives, including this:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=151&sid=30168409


Ugh, don't even get me started on this. :x By the DEQ's own numbers, the best result that can be expected from this ban is a 5% reduction in pollutants. The reason they are going after the fireplace folks is that we are an easy target politically. Vilify us and make it seem that they are "really doing something" about the air quality. Our air will still be just as bad. It would be much harder to limit the causes of 95% of the pollutants and nobody has the will to try. (cars and industry)

They already have "red burn" regulations. Enforce those regs and leave us alone otherwise.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ugh, don't even get me started on this.  By the DEQ's own numbers, the best result that can be expected from this ban is a 5% reduction in pollutants. The reason they are going after the fireplace folks is that we are an easy target politically. Vilify us and make it seem that they are "really doing something" about the air quality. Our air will still be just as bad. It would be much harder to limit the causes of 95% of the pollutants and nobody has the will to try. (cars and industry) 

Totally agree with this but last week I received an email from my brother in Ohio- 

I know you are working as hard as I do- wife is going to drive me back to drinking if she doesn't quit volunteering my help- I am going down to the ministers to split a cord of wood for him- and you ?
Reply
1. I was going to do the same but thank God the Gov may ban wood burning stoves
2. As far as my wife driving me to drinking- if she doesn't I'll walk.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> All you need to do is to go to a area that does not have restrictions on wood or coal burning stoves to see the problems that they create. In a valley where the air can get trapped you will see a smoky haze from one end of it to the other and when you go outside all you can smell is wood smoke.
> 
> Now I have myself burnt a lot of wood in a home heating stove but in a highly populated area that already may have problems with the air they need to do something.


The people who heat their houses with wood use inserts with the intended purpose of conserving but the inserts also cut emissions to almost nothing compared to unfiltered smoke. If you go to some of the neighborhoods up the canyon in the winter you'll see heat waves coming off the chimneys of most the houses with little to no smoke smell.

So with this in mind, the full ban on woodburning is ludicrous, a requirement for inserts is much more logical and attainable.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Iron Bear said:


> So can you still burn coal? With this ban.


http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ven-10K-by-Alton-Coal-Development.html?pg=all

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------

